# Easter Dumpees - West Street Basin - Garden Grove CA



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

First true Easter dumpees to show up in Orange County CA that I know of. They got dumped this afternoon at the West Street Basin in Garden Grove CA.

http://www.rims.net/2006Apr19-4

Terry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Makes you want to hate people, doesn't it? I know you probably don't hate people, you are like me, just hate their thoughtlessness. 

It's a real shame.

One thing for sure. When we kids got animals we took care of them and kept them until they died. They had a home for life.

I wish other people would think like that before they acquire animals for their kids.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*SHAME, SHAME on these people!*

Terry,

Why they are still so young!!??

I'm so glad they found there way to you. Those are the cutiest examples of the "Donuld Duck" type ducks that I have ever seen.

We had two ducks when we were kids. They were babies and we raised them up and they enjoyed our backyard and had lots of water to play in. We had to find homes for them as we had to move.

Thank you for being there for the Easter victims.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The West Street Basin in Garden Grove is a major dumping place in Orange County. A very nice lady named Cindy has been very devoted to the ducks, geese, chickens, and rabbits that end up there. She is the one who found the two little fuzzy yellows during her afternoon visit. Had she not found them, it is extremely unlikely that they would have survived the night. Though the Basin is right in the middle of a major city, it does get coyote and raccoon visitors.

Terry


----------



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

If my parents had given me a baby duck or bunny for easter and then tried to take it from me a week later I would have been tramatised. How can they do that to both their kids and to the baby animals. Im glad they were brought to you.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, they are so cute. People can be such idiots.


----------

